# Cape Cod Cloth



## minkle

Its been a while since ive used them, so they are now dry, the packet says add a drop of vegetable oil to get it going again, now.. i can only find sunflower oil in the kitchen, anybody know if this would work aswell? :huh:


----------



## James

I would say yes same consistency and healthier for your watch


----------



## minkle

Cheers James, we ended up doing a 'big shop' last night so picked up some veg oil


----------



## minkle

Hopefully there wont be too much, if any on the watch.... not tried it yet....


----------



## Boxbrownie

potz said:


> Solvents are no good because they bugger the seals












:lol:


----------



## RussellB

potz said:


> (oil and rubber aren't friends either btw).


You may say that


----------



## Boxbrownie

RussellB said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> 
> (oil and rubber aren't friends either btw).
> 
> 
> 
> You may say that
Click to expand...

Looks like Cammys on plain clothes duty again :lol:


----------



## minkle

Forgot about this thread, sorry i looked now!

Not tried to rejuvenate my cloth yet.

And that picture is of a sea lion!


----------



## Boxbrownie

minkle said:


> And that picture is of a sea lion!


Well it came up in a search for seals....so there :tongue2:

Maybe the Seattle zoo I nicked the piccies from didn't spot his ears?

:lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie

This'll confuse even David Attenborough now :blink: :lol:


----------



## JonW

you can put a little water on them, but I will say its not the same as a fresh cloth... the mere fact they dry out seems to indicate that its not an oil they originally have in them imho...


----------



## oddgitt

I've read that cape cod cloths are suitable for polished finishes - what can one use to get scuffs/scrtches out of a brushed finish?

Thanks in advance,

Rich


----------



## jasonm

A fiberglass pencil ( I thought Roy sold them but couldnt find one on the site :huh: ) can be used to rebrush small areas with care, works best with 'shiny' spots, practice on a junker first....


----------

